# temp



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

the bay temp is between 40 and 45 the croaker will be here soon 1 more week and its gonna b good fishing


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't wait. Thinking of heading to seagull this weekend.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

its going to b very windy where some layers


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> its going to b very windy where some layers


Is it ever not windy on that pier?


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

yes in june


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> yes in june


really? wow I didn't know that. Every dang time I'm out there the wind is howling.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

The water temp. in the channel just north of the jrb was 48 today. When I say north I mean I could see the bridge but was a few miles away. Jones creek was 50 when I left. I caught a few blue cats....


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Just checked the temp at the bay bridge. Very very close to 48 degrees so seems like its time to get out and fish.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

get out while the gettins good, cuz this rain event will likely cool things back down with a lot of snow melt. fish tidal reaches that won't have any snow melt.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

well with is being 67 the pasted 2 days the snow melt is gone pretty much everywhere even up north... so the rain will bring the water temp up by monday croakers should b up in the back rivers james and the york


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

can't wait for the croakers to get here man


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Do the croakers show up in the rivers or at seagull pier/ocean view pier first?


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

Dr BUBBA, what happened to the beach access on the croatan side of ruddee inlet. Is that now city property, where they dreg at, by the rocks.:fishing:


----------



## Bunk Harvester (Jul 21, 2009)

kaizenakira said:


> Is it ever not windy on that pier?


go out there in august its about 170 to 190 In NO WIND no clouds no fish until you get skin cancer and heat stroke and the person down the piers yelling shark and he has a cobia caught on blood worm thats when you know your fishing sea gull pier


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Bunk Harvester said:


> go out there in august its about 170 to 190 In NO WIND no clouds no fish until you get skin cancer and heat stroke and the person down the piers yelling shark and he has a cobia caught on blood worm thats when you know your fishing sea gull pier


Ha, that sounds awesome. Is it even not windy at night because that's when I'm usually out there.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

firebox said:


> Dr BUBBA, what happened to the beach access on the croatan side of ruddee inlet. Is that now city property, where they dreg at, by the rocks.:fishing:


Yes, to the best of my knowledge that's city property. Since I've been going out there(10 years), we've never been able to park there though. If I remember right we always had to park on the neighborhood streets. I think they've become more strict on where you park now too. Most of the residents in that neighborhood really don't like all the traffic. Had a little yellow cut out in somebodies yard that said "Slow Down" last time I was out there. Cops all through there. We used to go surfing/fishing out there when I was in highschool, and it was crowded then, but I went to go fishing there a few years ago, and it was HELLA crowded! Really haven't fished out there in a long time, so I'm not exactly sure what the current situation is.

Just out of curiosity, are you in those townhouses on 24th?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

firebox said:


> Dr BUBBA, what happened to the beach access on the croatan side of ruddee inlet. Is that now city property, where they dreg at, by the rocks.:fishing:


not sure, this is the first I've heard of it. can you post a google earth image or something to show me exactly where you're talking about? If so, start a new thread, maybe some other folks on here know whats up. Feel free to send me a PM too and we can try and see what's up.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Dr. Bubba said:


> not sure, this is the first I've heard of it. can you post a google earth image or something to show me exactly where you're talking about? If so, start a new thread, maybe some other folks on here know whats up. Feel free to send me a PM too and we can try and see what's up.


Pretty sure it's city property. I know exactly where he's talking about. I used to be out there all the time back in the day, and worked on some houses out there.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

city property is public property. although, if safety is an issue due to machinery and/or other conditions then access would be discouraged. 

back on topic....I still think there's a lot of plowed snow sitting in parking lots that will have enter the system. But the croakers are already here. Finding them in warm enough water to bite a jig or baited hook is the trick.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

There selling croakers at farm fresh now....


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

Its right on the other side of the inlet from the wall where people fish on the loop. I always park on Vanderbuilt, city parking form 9:30am until I think 7:00pm, then I walk through the gate towards where the dregger is. I fish on the beach in between the rocks and that metal wall.:fishing:http://maps.google.com/maps?q=23451...9451,-75.96963&spn=0.000925,0.001714&t=h&z=19


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

Dr Bubba, Google map of area in question on previous post:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> the bay temp is between 40 and 45 the croaker will be here soon 1 more week and its gonna b good fishing


That is so weird. Croaker don't show up here til the water temp hits 70.


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

drawinout, I live off oceana. I used to live at Birdneck Village apts.:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

justfishin said:


> There selling croakers at farm fresh now....


Farm Fresh sells fresh croakers year round


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

firebox said:


> Its right on the other side of the inlet from the wall where people fish on the loop. I always park on Vanderbuilt, city parking form 9:30am until I think 7:00pm, then I walk through the gate towards where the dregger is. I fish on the beach in between the rocks and that metal wall.:fishing:http://maps.google.com/maps?q=23451...9451,-75.96963&spn=0.000925,0.001714&t=h&z=19


are you saying you can't get throught the gate anymore?
like I mentioned, with dredging equipment nearby, the city may be prohibiting access for safety reasons.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> That is so weird. Croaker don't show up here til the water temp hits 70.


usually 55 degrees for us in the Chesapeake they go to start at Pt Lookout,and Bushwood places down river since its closer to the ocean


----------

